# Quick Airbrush Make up tutorial



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh my word, I'm so sorry for your and Screamspark's loss. It looks like Will was well loved and a great scarer.

Thank you for sharing with us, during this time especially. This is the first video I've had time to watch from you, very nice! You mention the acrylic and white is a good and cheap for practice, would you recommend this for long time use? I've had issues with Temptu's product (except their "liquid liners").


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I use it for make up. It is 100% non toxic but that is a different rating than the one for make up. I use it on me and my actors and have for years, works great. Since it isint up FDA approved for use on the face I shouldnt recommend it, but again I have used it for years with no issue.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Allen: I was wondering if you had any tips for applying airbrush makeup to yourself? I've wanted to delve into it for awhile. My fellow haunter (my son) is off to college this Fall and I got divorced this past Spring (not like she was interested in Halloween anyway) so I'm on my own with lots of free time. Is it even possible?? I'm 45 but wanting to pull off being an old man in a wheel chair for Halloween. Any tips??


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Once again you are fantastic for sharing your knowledge with us. Sorry to hear about your comrade.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm 45 but wanting to pull off being an old man in a wheel chair for Halloween. Any tips?? "
I wouldnt go with airbrush for an old age make up, I think Id go the latex stretch and stipple route. 
You could airbrush on top of that, but the detail you would need for liver spots and that kind of veining would be very tough to get on yourself.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Allen, I am impressed. I guess you have sold me, I will have to buy your DVD myself. And who knew? Acrylic paint. I have tons of that stuff for all my Halloween projects so it will be nice not to have to buy tons of specialty paints. Thanks for the tutorial and for the quick tips. Really sorry to hear about your loss though.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work!


----------

